# Unitronic Carbon Fiber Air Duct - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce its Carbon Fiber Air Duct for MQB platform vehicles equipped with the 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines is now available. Unitronic’s Carbon Fiber Air Duct is a direct bolt-on upgrade; 
designed to optimize airflow to the turbocharger, all while providing seamless integration, perfect fitment, and an aggressive motorsports-esque appearance in the engine compartment.













*Until January 19[SUP]th[/SUP], 2017 take advantage of our introductory price!*
*Promo price: $289.99 USD*
Regular retail price: $329.99 USD


----------

